# Проблемма с ACPI для CPU (Error: Method parse/execution fail

## assiszoom

Всем привет!

Оборудование:

	CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4930K

	DMI: MSI MS-7760/X79A-GD65 (8D) (MS-7760), BIOS V4.8 12/08/2014

	RAM: 16Gb

Установил систему, ядро 4.0.5-gentoo.

Ядро собирал вручную, драйвера вроде все работают нормально, кроме поддержки ACPI для CPU...

```

[    0.784507] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.784582] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.784619] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C000._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0a95f0), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.784659] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.784723] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.784759] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C002._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0b1190), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.784798] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.784886] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.784924] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C004._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0b8d20), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.784963] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.785065] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.785103] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C006._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0c08c0), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.785143] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.785227] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.785265] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C008._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0c8460), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.785304] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.785392] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.785430] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C00A._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0d0000), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.785469] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.785553] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.785591] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C001._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0ad3c0), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.785631] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.785708] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.785745] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C003._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0b4f50), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.785784] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.785862] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.785899] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C005._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0bcaf0), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.785938] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.786043] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.786080] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C007._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0c4690), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.786119] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.786199] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.786235] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C009._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0cc230), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.786274] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

[    0.786381] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF) is beyond end of object (length 0x0) (20150204/exoparg2-420)

[    0.787689] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.C00B._TSS] (Node ffff88042f0d3dc0), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20150204/psparse-536)

[    0.789033] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _TSS (20150204/processor_throttling-524)

```

Данная ошибка устраняется если отключить пункт:

```

Power management and ACPI options-->

   [*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

      < >   Processor

```

Как устранить данную ошибку не отключая ACPI для CPU?

PS.

Лог-файл (dmesg) имеется:

http://pastebin.com/1GDMtpbF

Заранее благодарен!

Решение:

Сразу хочу поблагодарить всех за проявленный интерес к решению моей проблемы!

Теперь по существу....

Мне дали понять, что проблема кроется в BIOS.

Я не стал перепрашивать BIOS на более старую версию а просто просмотрел параметры...

Мною был разогнан CPU и для разгона я отключил некоторые функции.

Недолго думая я вернул настройки по Default и проверил лог-файл на присутствие ошибки..

ОШИБКА ОТСУВТСТВУЕТ!! Проблема решена.

Еще раз спасибо за внимание!

----------

